# Your go to Lure for Pike in Canada...



## Monster07 (May 17, 2015)

Headed to Dusey Lake, Ontario on a Fly-in the end of July. Looking for a few more ideas on lures and the go to for pike. Mine has always been a dare-devil or five of diamonds, buck tails have also been a good threat. But I am looking to add to my arsonault. Fourth fly-in out of Nakina. Thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Johnson silver minnow with a trailer,titanium spinnerbaits and 7"-8" plastics.


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

Monster07 said:


> Headed to Dusey Lake, Ontario on a Fly-in the end of July. Looking for a few more ideas on lures and the go to for pike. Mine has always been a dare-devil or five of diamonds, buck tails have also been a good threat. But I am looking to add to my arsonault. Fourth fly-in out of Nakina. Thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My favorite pike lure is either a no.4 or no.5 gold Mepps with a bucktail. l fly in and fish stained waters in the Wabakimi National Park in Canada and have caught many big Northerns on those lures. If you are going to Dusey Lake you should contact Mike Borger who has been there and is one of the best guides in all of Canada. He often posts to this website and also has his own website with a video of your lake. The lake is connected I believe to the Dusey River that has outstanding trout fishing as well. Just do a search for Mike Borger and that will give you the website.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Crushed them years ago on white 5" twisters. By the end of the 3 day trip i had to give everyone a few of them. Caught them up to the high 30's. Would imagine there are better lures if you are trying to catch a 40 plus.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

i've always liked the syclops lures


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just remember that single hooks are easier to deal with 30-40 times a day, pinch the barb down also.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't forget big buzzbaits. When you can get them to come up, it's a real hoot...........


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

ESOX said:


> Don't forget big buzzbaits. When you can get them to come up, it's a real hoot...........


I second buzz baits!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

spinner baits with trailers white tipped with red, doctor spoons 5 diamonds, no. 5 mepps, large rapala shad raps floaters twitched white fish or golden shinner pattern


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Rat-L-Trap


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

I wouldn't Pike fish without any of these:

1) Weedless Spoon -Johnson Silver Minnow 1 1/8oz. Silver
2) Jerk Bait - Rapala Husky Jerk HJ14 Clown, Firetiger, Tennessee Shad, Silver Blue, Silver
3) Spoon - Yellowbird Doctor Spoon 4.5" Fluorescent Orange / Hammered Copper Swirl
4) Spoon - Len Thompson Spoon 1oz. Five of Diamonds
5) Spoon - Williams Whitefish C70, C80 and C90 - Silver, Half and Half
6) Spoon - Any colorful Salmon Spoon
7) Spinnerbait - Northland Reef Runner Magnum Spinnerbait 1oz. White Bass, Pumpkinseed, Sunrise
8) In-line Spinner - Mepps Aglia #5 with Bucktail/Marabou Silver, Firetiger
9) Twister Tail - 6"-8" in White with appropriate Jig/Hook
10) Bunny Strip flies

My last trip my boat partner caught a lot of fish on a buzzbait. So, I'll likely bring some along on my next trip. Some type of topwater would be a good idea too, Zara Spook and Top Raider come to mind.

If you want to try something new, check out the Savage Gear line of lures. The 4play hard and soft lures have great action as does the line-thru trout.


----------



## Monster07 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the input it is fantastic.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

i would like to thank fish logic for his info on pike lures and that his help allowed me to get my great nephew a nice pike last week his second pike ever. a skinny 38" fish.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> i would like to thank fish logic for his info on pike lures and that his help allowed me to get my great nephew a nice pike last week his second pike ever. a skinny 38" fish.


Awesome! Glad I could help. However, I am sure my suggestions didn't really make that much of a difference  I know guys who caught pike by making a jerkbait out of a frayed piece of rope. So.....


----------



## Monster07 (May 17, 2015)

Timberdoodle 2 what lake and outfitter were you fishing.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Killed them casting in Hessel last week on 1/2 oz jigs with just about any 3 to 4inch plastic, Zoom, Gulp, etc.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

no outfitter, i was fishing north end of otsego lake, otsego county


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Plain old #5 or larger Mepps! Hard to beat that one for shallower water. I always had a big twister tail on a jig head available if I had a follow. I'd pick up 50+% of the follows with that jig.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnsons silver minnow with an uncle joshes pork ribbon trailer. 

The best is a half silver half gold hammered finish Williams wobbler. Pike will swim across the lake to hit it!!


----------

